# Nikon announces waterproof, shockproof MILC



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2013)

New from Nikon is the *Nikon 1 AW1* (press release), a mirrorless interchangeable lens camera that's waterproof (down to 49 feet), shockproof (6.6 foot drop), and freezeproof (down to 14 °F). The body uses their 14.2 MP CX-format (2.7x crop) CMOS sensor, which is the same size sensor used in the Sony RX-100.

To go with the new mirrorless body, there are two new lenses - an 11-27.5mm f/3.5-5.6 (30-74mm FFeq) and a 10mm f/2.8 (27mm FFeq), both of them waterproof/shockproof/freezeproof to the same specs as the AW1 body.

They've also announced development of a SB-N10 Underwater Speedlight to go with the system.

Supposed to be available next month, MSRP of $800 for the AW1 + 11-27.5 kit, $1000 for the AW1 + both lenses kit.

While not waterproof to sufficient depth for scuba diving, this system would be great for snorkeling, pool and beach use - no need for a bulky waterproof housing (but it's likely not buoyant, so plan on attaching a float). 

Will we see an EOS M*W* and waterproof EF-M*W* lenses (complete with blue ring) someday? That would be pretty sweet...


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2013)

That's cool. 49 feet, this is not bad at all.

Thanks for sharing Neuro.


----------



## pato (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah this camera looks really nice on paper!
I just wonder if they will release a 40 meter dive case for it, for less then 600$. That would be even greater 
I would need it for diving and 15 meters are just not enough 

It's probably also a great camera for those "color festivals" where you would otherwise destroy your camera.


----------



## CANONisOK (Sep 19, 2013)

Bravo, Nikon. It's great to see boundaries being pushed in the MILC marketplace. If I had this specific need (ecotourism, snorkeling, etc.), I'd be all over it.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Sep 19, 2013)

I like the idea, I just don't like the price.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 19, 2013)

If I go below 49 feet it´s because I´ve drowned ...


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 19, 2013)

Back when I was into that world, the Nikonos was legendary, so it has some big shoes to fill, but no competition (GoPro's fisheye doesn't really count). Technically these lenses are what they called "amphibious" because you can use them above water. The Nikonos system also had underwater (only) lenses that were designed specifically for the difference in refraction, etc. and offered amazing quality. I'll be interested to watch this to see if they develop those as well.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Sep 19, 2013)

What's its DR?


----------



## missitnoonan (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool that Nikon is thinking along these lines, but I imagine it'll be a pretty niche product (though, if I was interested and new to the 1 system, why not). Pretty bulky for most water sports, still can't change lenses on the beach (even harder than a normal DSLR, keeping an o ring clean is even trickier than keeping dust off a sensor), and depth limits are too restrictive for diving. So, snorkelers looking for better picture quality.

I'm still waiting for a nice compact housing and port system for a mirrorless camera that doesn't break the bank. And said mirrorless camera needs a good wideangle and macro lens, and a flash for triggering strobes. That'd make am happy diver out of me.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 19, 2013)

Had to laugh at point number 2 under 'Primary Features':

Functionality suited to outdoor use as well as _an elegant design that attracts attention_. 

Sanj had better not use one in Bangkok ! ;D


----------



## fotorex (Sep 19, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> What's its DR?



DR? hmm, DR = Diving Range :
down to 49 feet ;D

Frank


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 19, 2013)

It would be nice to have a camera that you could use in the rain without worries.... I still use my Olympus E-510 in the rain..... very outdated, but sealed lenses and body...


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 20, 2013)

I actually really like the idea just for being able to use a decent camera around water, and not worry about smashing it when camping (don't know where to put your camera? just toss it on the ground!).
If they were to push the price down I would just get one out of curiosity, I can think of a few environments where something like this would be useful for both the shock and water resistance.

Really though I just want a weather sealed pro-body EOS-M.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 20, 2013)

9VIII said:


> I actually really like the idea just for being able to use a decent camera around water, and not worry about smashing it when camping (don't know where to put your camera? just toss it on the ground!).
> If they were to push the price down I would just get one out of curiosity, I can think of a few environments where something like this would be useful for both the shock and water resistance.
> 
> Really though I just want a weather sealed pro-body EOS-M.



I dunno about the "just toss it on the ground". Unless by toss you mean place on the ground off to the side where it won't get stepped on. Just because it's water resistant, doesn't mean it won't get damaged by a fall or other impact. In fact, an impact that does no visible damage is just as dangerous because it could have damaged a water seal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> I dunno about the "just toss it on the ground". Unless by toss you mean place on the ground off to the side where it won't get stepped on. Just because it's water resistant, doesn't mean it won't get damaged by a fall or other impact. In fact, an impact that does no visible damage is just as dangerous because it could have damaged a water seal.



Maybe you missed the fact that the AW1 is shockproof to 6.6 feet.


----------



## emag (Sep 20, 2013)

Not to make light of a very interesting camera, but I'd just as soon get a couple Pentax WG-3's for that price. I have a W90 that has been in pools, ocean and rain and has macro and time lapse features. I've also had it 200 feet in the air suspended with a kite and strapped to my motorcycle for half a day. It's always in my briefcase at work and slips into a pocket. That said, it's interesting to see Nikon upping the mirrorless market.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 20, 2013)

emag said:


> Not to make light of a very interesting camera, but I'd just as soon get a couple Pentax WG-3's for that price. I have a W90 that has been in pools, ocean and rain and has macro and time lapse features. I've also had it 200 feet in the air suspended with a kite and strapped to my motorcycle for half a day. It's always in my briefcase at work and slips into a pocket. That said, it's interesting to see Nikon upping the mirrorless market.



Same here. The IQ of the Nikon 1 sensors isn't much better.

If they dropped the price and put the Sony RX100 sensor in it, then it would be interesting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2013)

The old 35mm film Nikonos is still sought after, I keep my eye out to snag one on craigslist. 

It does seem a little strange that after Nikon announces that mirrorless sales are tanking and that they will concentrate on DSLR's, and perhaps some other new products, this pops up. It sounds great, a little pricey, perhaps, but the price of a underwater enclosure is breath taking, so its probably a good deal. 

It does seem that Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde are busily at work over at Nikon, they need to get their story straight about their mirrorless line.

I have to congratulate Nikon for a good step, there is nothing like it!


----------



## nicku (Sep 20, 2013)

*Nikon AW1 underwater mirrorless *

Nikon announced the new Nikon AW1 underwater camera.

I KNOW that CR is maybe not the best place to post this topic... but maybe this new product from Nikon is a wake up call for Canon regarding the next generation of EOS M mirrorless cameras.

Key features:

- 1/16000 sec. shutter speed 
- Video Full HD at 60 fps and VGA ( 640/480 ) at 400 fps.
- Water proof up to 15m ( 49 ft)
- 14MP resolution
- ISO 160 - 6400

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikon-1-aw1/2


----------



## m (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Nikon AW1 underwater mirrorless *

Finally a solution for the usual case when you're 15m deep and 1/8000 of a sec is too bright.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Nikon AW1 underwater mirrorless *



m said:


> Finally a solution for the usual case when you're 15m deep and 1/8000 of a sec is too bright.


ROTFL on that one! For a second I thought you were serious, then I saw the specs!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Sep 20, 2013)

fotorex said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > What's its DR?
> ...


Best one in a long time ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 29, 2013)

*Nikon 1 AW1*

With a small sensor and expensive price, I never really considered Nikon 1 as "legitimate" competitor against APS-C sized mirrorless cameras. However, with this product innovation, I guess this made Nikon 1 at least reasonable for sports and adventure-crazed photographers who wants something more than a weather-sealed camera. Will EOS-M follow through?

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/10/28/nikon-1-aw1-underwater-interchangeable-lens-camera-now-in-stock.aspx/

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/09/20/nikon-1-aw1-underwater-camera-additional-coverage.aspx/


----------

